# Horsewatch Report 29 June 2009



## OWLIE185 (29 May 2009)

I have good and bad news for you this weekend. The bad news is that there has been an attempted theft of a horse in Essex.  The good news is that the horse was freeze-branded and the thieves left empty-handed.  Unfortunately, the three horses stolen in Alveston werent so lucky so please keep an eye out for them on your travels.  See Avon and Somerset section.

You may notice in this edition of the bulletin an increase in Suspicious sightings, activities and people. Whilst this may be a little perturbing, I think it is also indicative of an increased watchfulness by land and horse owners alike.  

Many of us in recent years have suffered the criminal consequences as neighbourliness has declined and Its none of my business spread.  So I think its very encouraging to see a reversal in this Eighties-attitude and feel quietly confident that we will gradually see a decline in equine crime as owners and riders continue to gain confidence in the power of co-operative crime prevention.

Bulletin Index by Region
South East inc London	South West Midlands	  Eastern    Wales
North East	North West	Scotland	N. Ireland	Eire	

Overseas News                                 Useful Contacts

Stolen

Trailer and Wagonnette
Three horses stolen
Tack
Mercedes horsebox
Horsebox


South East Region
Hampshire, Thames Valley, Surrey, Hertfordshire, Essex, Kent, Sussex, Bedfordshire and London
HAMPSHIRE
Hampshire Horsewatch Mobile 07762 754788 or 07790 440478
David Collings (Force Equine Liaison Officer) 07867 972868
Hampshire Horsewatch, Fleet Police Station, Fleet, Hampshire
  Non emergency number 0845 045 45 45   Email: equine@hampshire.pnn.police.uk www.hampshire.police.uk

Suspicious Male
Incident at livery yard Monxton near Andover, Hampshire on 11th May 2009
A dark skinned male was seen to take photographs with a camera of horses in their field. The male saw that he was being observed and made his way to a dark blue estate car and drove off. Please bear in mind for the future...this happened in Hampshire but as you are reminded thieves will travel!


Suspicious incident
Saturday 9th May 2009 at  Lee on Solent. Four horses were left wandering around between their two fields, paddocks and stable yard area as they usually do after their evening feeds late on Saturday afternoon, about 6:30pm. When the owners returned on Sunday morning (approx 9am) all the horses had been rounded into one small area of the field and a scaffold pole had been put up to stop them getting out. The horses were safe and well albeit a little confused as they couldn't get to their stable area as they would usually do! When the owners went up to see one of their yard "neighbours" to let her know what had happened and ask if she'd seen anything / anyone she said that strange happenings had occurred ...namely   some feed buckets had been taken out from where they usually were and two of the gates that they always shut were open. 

Please report any strange occurrences. -you may not think it important but through telling and networking horse owners can get a better idea of what is happening in their area and beyond. Always report to the police any strange incidents as these can be officially recorded and maybe linked.

Stolen  Rice Trailer and Roberts Wagonnette
Location: Tadley 21:35hrs on 22/05/09  Rms 44090220630
An old RICE trailer which was front and rear loading. Colour dark green with cream inside. Also stolen was a Roberts make wagonette, believed that the wagonette originated from Canada. Photographs are being obtained of similar wagonette and will appear alongside this entry on the Hampshire Horsewatch web site. The stolen wagonette was maroon in colour with light tan leather seats. There was gold scrolling on the paintwork.  Also stolen was a central pole used to allow the wagonette to be drawn by 2 horses. 

This was a determined effort to steal these items as the thieves had to cut away chains and gates. Its suspected the wagonette was placed inside the trailer to be removed.  A dark coloured possibly blue ISUZU 4x4 was used in the theft.

Given the proximity of the location to Wiltshire and Thames Valley areas it is not unreasonable to suspect that the thieves could have come from anywhere in those areas or beyond. We keep saying it but thieves will travel to commit crime.

You could be next!!!!!   Consider all unknown visitors to your yard with caution. Get details of vehicles and occupants and report it to the police.



Suspicious Activity on two occasions  12th and 15th May 2009.  RMS 44090212928 at  Hundred Acres, Wickham.  On the 12th May the owner of a property  returned home to find a white transit van parked up outside her house and 2 men down the lane at the side of her house looking into fields at the rear of her house where she has 5 ponies and lot of machinery

The property owner asked the men what they were doing.  One male claimed to be collecting scrap from a neighbouring property whilst the other said they wanted to do some ferreting. The property owner refused permission and the men left.  Upon checking with their neighbour it was noted that they had
 had no knowledge of a scrap collection.

The property owner spoke to a neighbour at the weekend and was advised on the 15th a silver 4x4 was seen parked up on her drive and there was a male and female looking at field at the rear of her house

Males on Tuesday incident described as one male aged 65 with grey hair, white male slim build. Jeans and jumper, English.  Other male in 40 with dark black hair, stocky build. English clothing unknown, they had a white Mercedes van with them. No details known of people on Fridays incident

We know it is difficult to remember to do certain things when events happen quickly and your mind is on other things but when ever a vehicle is involved try and get the registration number.  Please report incidents immediately.

 In Hampshire make sure you get the RMS numberthat is the unique reference number to you and your incident


Suspicious Incident RMS 44090206884 Between 1000 - 1200 14th May 2009 in the New Forest
A transit pickup van with ladder in the back followed horse rider at  Rope Hill, Boldre, New Forest. There were  2 males in vehicle. They stopped the rider, asked questions about her horse and followed her back to her field in Rope Hill.  The males are described as in their early twenties, 20 - 25, gypsy looking with short brown hair and wore tee shirts.


Attempted Theft? Overnight of 14/15th May 2009 an incident occurred in the Rowlands Castle area of Hampshire, between Petersfield and Havant, close to the Sussex/Hampshire Border. The below is an extract from a Hampshire Horsewatch member who has reported an incident involving her horses.  Please take extra vigilance with your horses and property.  The message received was.
Hi all,

Last night we had an incident up our yard in Forestside. Basically, we have found that person(s) were on a motorbike in one of the horse fields and it looks as if they were trying to round them up! 

We found numerous skid marks from the motorbike and the whole of the fencing was completely trashed with fence posts snapped in half. Also our electric fencing had been switched off at the mains. 
Apparently, earlier in the day there was a 'traveller' type poking their nose around in the stables and asking about grazing. She is reported to have been very rough in appearance, very bad teeth, short dark hair and in her early 30's. She was driving a dark graphite grey car that was quite beaten up.
THAMES VALLEY
Thames Valley Mounted Section 01908 686075
Watch Administrator  Thames Valley Police  0118 9181644
Christine.seal@thamesvalley.pnn.police.uk
www.thamesvalleyhorsewatch.org.uk tvhorsewatch@btinternet.com

No information received.
SURREY
S.A.F.E.   Surrey Action for Equines (Surrey Horsewatch)  Tel: 01420 487625
www.surrey-action-for-equine.co.uk 

Countryside Alert e-mail Newsletter (now Country Watch ) 

Hi All

Hope you are all well.

With the long- range weather forecast stating that this is going to be a sizzling summer (1976 and all that .    No doubt ...hosepipe bans  stand pipes at the side of the road  shops running out of ice and ice cream .   )    we will see! 

Anyway previous summers have seen raves taking place ( RAVES = lots of youths listening to very,very loud booming music (or noise) in fields or woods all night keeping the local residents and wildlife up) 

Some months ago there was a rave about 1 mile from my home address     it was not good, despite 3 pillows on my head I still could hear it   thankfully Sussex Police got there early and closed it down.  So we all need to be on the lookout  Keep fields secure, report any suspicious activity, lots of cars turning up in out of the way rural locations.

Last year we stopped one happening in Miles Lane, Tandridge  stopped a group of youths with sound systems wandering into fields/woods    we also found lots of youths turning up at South Godstone railway station at 1130 at night! 

So please keep em peeled over the next few months  Surrey Police will have extra patrols out  

An early call reporting any possible rave setting up normally means we (the Police) can get there and stop it   once it gets going it very difficult to stop due to the high numbers of people attending     so ring in early with any concerns 

Many Thanks  
Keep em peeled   
Nick Shrapel, Police Constable 1460, Bletchingley and Nutfield Safer Neighbourhood Team
Lingfield Police Station, Direct dial: 01483 637503 ext: 37503 

HERTFORDSHIRE
Email: eastherthorsewatch@hotmail.com Jill.dockley@herts.pnn.police.uk    01992 533043
The scheme is running in the Eastern area but will be rolled out across the county later.
 No information received.
ESSEX 
Valerie.crawford@essex.pnn.police.uk   Tel:  07796 473908  www.essexhorsewatch.org.uk

No information received.
KENT
Awaiting Details
No information received.
SUSSEX
Telephone: 01403 733819	sussexHwatch@aol.com www.sussexhorsewatch.org

No information received.
BEDFORDSHIRE
Police Contact:  Phil Cannings  phil.cannings@Bedfordshire.pnn.police.uk 
Ringmasters:	Sarah Stevens: sarah.stevens@safer-beds.org  and Dean Doyle: dean.doyle@safer-beds.org
Rowena James  Rowena-james@supadooper.com
Kerry Willis-Jones: 	Kerry.Willis-Jones@Bedfordshire.pnn.Police.uk
David Layton: David.Layton@bedfordshire.pnn.police.uk 

Attempted Horse Theft
An incident has taken place in Maulden, between 8:30 in the evening, on the 11th, and 8:30 in the morning, on the 12th of May.  Offenders have cut the padlock to a gate, leading to a field which contained a horse, and have driven into the field.  The horse was freeze marked and left unharmed, and the offenders have driven off.

Bedfordshire Police ask rural businesses, and owners of livestock to be vigilant. Please report any suspicious visitors, or vehicles immediately, to the Police Control Centre.  If you have any information about this crime, please call the Police Control Centre on (01234) 841212 for North and Mid Beds, or (01582) 401212, for South Beds, and quote crime reference, J,/,1,9,4,3,9,/2009.Alternatively text your message to (07786) 200011 { or email your message to chc@Bedfordshire.pnn.Police.uk }


Farm Tools Theft
Bedford - 15/05/09 Countryside South/Horse Watch]

A burglary took place at a farm in Toddington. The offender entered an unlocked outbuilding and removed a garden fork and a pitchfork. The items were found in a field near to the location, where horses are kept. It appears that the offender may have thown the items at the horses, leaving them stuck into the ground. None of the horses in the field were harmed.   If you have any information about this crime, please call (01234) 841212, for North and Mid Beds, or (01582) 401212 for South Beds, and quote crime reference, J,/,1,9,7,9,5,/2009.  Alternatively text your message to (07786) 200011 { or email your message to chc@Bedfordshire.pnn.Police.uk }

London
Awaiting Contact Details
No information received
South West
Wiltshire, Devon &amp; Cornwall, Gloucestershire, Dorset, Somerset &amp; Avon 
Wiltshire
Awaiting Contact Details
No information received
Dorset Information 
HorseWatch Co-ordinator anita.rigler@dorset.pnn.police.uk
PC John Snellin, Force Wildlife Officer, Dorset Police Tel: 01202 220804   wildlife-crime@dorset.pnn.police.uk

DHBC Farm Watch
11th May:  A non-dwelling burglary occurred overnight on 11052009 in the Farnham area. Very little stolen.  Please be vigilant in rural location and consider improving security. Your local Safer Neighbourhood Officer  (SNO) can give you security advice -  PC 61 Jane Brittain

16th May.  Attempt break at a farm in the Gussage valley during day-time.  Please keep an eye out for suspicious vehicles as they continue to targrt6 rural areas. 

If you have any information regarding this message please call the Dorset Police on 01202/01305 222222 or Crimestoppers anonymously on 0800 555 111. Thank you

Shed Alarms &amp; Security Marking Products Available
I have a number of shed alarms and a new security marking product. Please contact me if you require any further info or would like one of these products PC Jane Brittain.  
AVON &amp; SOMERSET
Lindsey Stone, Watch Scheme Administrator, Somerset West Police District.  Tel 01823-363348 (direct line) or Email lindsey.stone@avonandsomerset.police.uk
Justin Gay 07795 503242 PCSO  Justin.Gay@avonandsomerset.pnn.police.uk
Tessa Smith 0845 456 7000 ext 62025 Tessa.smith@avonandsomerset.police.uk
            (Somerton and Wincanton South Somerset)
Carol Barnett            chathamrow@ukonline.co.uk
http://www.somersethorsewatch.co.uk/ info@somersethorsewatch.co.uk Tel: 0777 5856247

 Three Horses Stolen
Police are appealing for witnesses and information after three horses were stolen from a field in Alveston.
The incident occurred between 6pm on Friday 15th May and 9am on Saturday 16th May 2009 when the horses were loose in their field in Forty Acre Lane.  Police are now asking for the public's help in tracing:
1.	A 16hh chestnut gelding with a white blaze on its face and three white socks. He is not freeze marked.
2.	A ten year old, 15.2hh gelding. This horse has a black and grey blanket spot with appaloosa markings which continue onto its face. The horse has no markings on its legs and no scars across its body. It was slightly lame the night before it was stolen.
3.	An apple grey 14.2hh gelding is also missing. This horse is nine years old and has four white socks.
Anyone who witnessed the incident, has seen the horses or has been offered them for sale is asked to contact police in Thornbury on 0845 456 7000 or Crimestoppers anonymously on 0800 555 111.








DEVON &amp; CORNWALL
Gina Dale C/O Okehampton Police Station, Exeter Road, Okehampton, Devon, EX20 1NG
No information received.
GLOUCESTERSHIRE
The below named officer is the horse watch coordinator at Gloucestershire Constabulary. 
Melanie Campbell
melanie.campbell@gloucestershire.police.uk.  Phone 0845 090 1234 ext 4182.
Police Horsewatch Coordinators
Cotswolds    melanie.cheesbrough@gloucestershire.police.uk  and penny.wiggins@gloucestershire.police.uk 
Stroud          carrie.vinson@gloucestershire.police.uk  and tyrone.mein@gloucestershire.police.uk 
Gloucester   elizabeth.lovell@gloucestershire.police.uk  and melanie.campbell@gloucestershire.police.uk 
Forrest          tania.shuttleworth@gloucestershire.police.uk  and matthew.buckley@gloucestershire.police.uk 
Tewkesbury  kim.hadland@gloucestershire.police.uk  and tracy.warburton@gloucestershire.police.uk 
Cheltenham  lorraine.mosley@gloucestershire.police.uk  and leanne.copping@gloucestershire.police.uk 


No information received.
North East Region 
Yorkshire, Northumberland, County Durham, Cleveland and Humberside
 SOUTH YORKSHIRE POLICE
Contact:  Mrs Joanne Kennedy, Equine Liaison, MAPP Unit. ext 8302  fax 8885
Tel: 0114 2523302 fax 0114 2523885   Email: Joanne.Kennedy@southyorks.pnn.police.uk 

Stolen Stallion (Now Recovered)
Believed stolen from Glasshouse Lane, Kilnhurst, near Rotherham, South Yorkshire between 18/19.05.2009 -King Pin, Welsh Section D chestnut stallion. Crime ref C/53966/2009
Regards
Joanne Kennedy, Equine Liaison, Tel:  0114 2523302
East Yorkshire
Awaiting Contact Details
Tack Theft
Stables on Etton Road , Cherry Burton , Near Beverley, East Yorkshire were broken into early Saturday morning 16th May 2009 (approx. 5am). They took the following items:-

	One pony saddle (Wintec)
	One pony bridle (snaffle bit)
	One brown G.P. Ideal saddle 17 
	One full size black Sabre bridle with KK Aurigan bit and running martingale.
	Two brown and cream surgical numnahs.

 Large Nike trainer footprints were found on the ground.
 Report forwarded by Danny Cracknell, Farmwatch Limited www.farmwatchltd.co.uk 

Northumberland
Awaiting Contact Details
No information received.
County Durham
Awaiting Contact Details
No information received.
Cleveland
Awaiting Contact Details
No information received
Humberside
Awaiting Contact Details
No information received
Eastern Region
Cambridgeshire, Derbyshire, Lincolnshire, Nottingham, Norfolk. Suffolk
Cambridgeshire
Cambridgeshire Horsewatch;
Lydia Crabtree (PCSO Cambridgeshire Constabulary)
Tel:  07921 294939 email:  horsewatch@cambs.pnn.police.uk

Mercedes Horsebox Stolen
White/Dark Green Mercedes 308 Horsebox 'L' Reg  was stolen from secure driveway outside owners home in Tydd St Giles, Wisbech, Cambs.  The theft occurred between 100hrs -1200hrs on 15/05/09 Contained number of Flat-packed Sheds, Grooming Kit, Riding Boots, Riding Jackets.  CF0248460509

Kind regards,
Lydia
Cambridgeshire Horsewatch Mobile: 07921 294939 email: horsewatch@cambs.pnn.police.uk

Derbyshire
Contact:   Lesley Manger (DERBYSHIRE Pony Rescue)  
Telephone: 01773 831251 mobile 07842 240494.lesleykenstudponyrescue@gmail.com 07970 848416  Insp Erika Green   Erika.green.1765@derbyshire.pnn.police.uk

Please CTRL + click here to be taken to Derbyshires latest report.

Lincolnshire
Awaiting Contact Details
No information received.
Nottingham
Awaiting Contact Details 
No information received.
Norfolk
07798635746 (Danny/Sue Cracknell)  horsewatch@tiscali.co.uk

No information received.
Suffolk
Awaiting Contact Details
No information received.
Midlands Region 
Staffordshire, Leicestershire, Warwickshire, Worcestershire, Shropshire, Herefordshire, Northamptonshire, Sandwell, Solihull, West Mercia,
Warwickshire
Julie Dale, Watch Co-ordinator, Warwickshire Police
watch@warwickshire.police.uk   Telephone 01926 41500 ext 8185

No information received.
WORCESTERSHIRE 
www.worcestershirehorsewatch.co.uk 
admin@worcestershirehorsewatch.co.uk
Telephone: 07500 475708
No information received.
Herefordshire Horsewatch
www.freewebs.com/herefordshirehorsewatch
herefordshirehorsewatch@googlemail.com
Telephone: 07794 453911
No information received.

NORTHAMPTONSHIRE
Becky Hall email rebeccahall2704@yahoo.co.uk Chairwoman of Northants Horsewatch
www.horsewatchnorthants.org.uk

PC 449  Glynne Malkin, Force Countryside &amp; Wildlife Officer, 
Glynne.malkin@northants.pnn.police.uk  Tel: 01604 703199
Community Policing and Partnerships, Office 7, Block 2, Mereway , Northampton, NN4 8BE
David Robins, Community Messaging (Ringmaster) David.robins@northants.pnn.police.uk 
Andy Roberts,  Press officer   Andy.roberts@northants.pnn.police.uk

No information received.
Solihull Horsewatch
Horsewatch Liaison
Community Partnerships Officer, Community Reassurance Team,
0121 704 8577
PO Box 1833, Council House, Solihull, West Midlands, B91 3DZ
No information received.
Sandwell Horse Watch	
Helene Elder, Community Partnerships Officer
0845 113 5000 (Switch board)   Ext/Internal 79116879   h.elder@west-midlands.police.uk 

No information received.
SHROPSHIRE
www.shropshirehorsewatch.co.uk
admin@shropshirehorsewatch.co.uk
Call 07794 453911 or write to PO BOX 767, WORCESTER, WR1 9AE
No information received.
West Mercia
WPC 3308 Gail Greenhouse, Local Police Officer, Broadway Police Station
0300 333 3000 ext 3777, gail.greenhouse@westmercia.pnn.police.uk 

We regret to advise that a foal reported in our last bulletin, which was believed to have been stolen, has been found dead in a neighbouring field.  Our sympathy goes out to the owner at this very sad time.

North West Region
Greater Manchester, Cheshire, Lancashire, Merseyside
To report suspicious behaviour or thefts please email admin@ukhorsechat.co.uk this is checked daily or Ring 07849 590251.
No information received.
Staffordshire Horsewatch
 on  01785 234429 or email staffs@stolenhorseregister.com

No information received.
Scarborough &amp; District Country Watch
07871 237634
scarcountrywatch@live.co.uk 

No information received.
Wales
Dyfed-Powys, South Wales, Gwent, North Wales
Gwent Police Incident 259 14/05/09
On the 14th May 2009, it was reported by local resident that someone had laid a length of barbed wire on a green lane in the Hoop/Tregagle near Whitebrook, Monmouth.  It was the feeling by the caller that the wire had been placed there deliberately to trip up either walkers or horses.  This is unsubstantiated.

Many thanks
Ruth James, CO139, Severnside Neighbourhood Policing Team, Caldicot Police Station.

Northern Ireland
Awaiting Contact Details
No information received.
Eire
Awaiting Contact Details
No information received.
Scotland
Perth And Kinross Horsewatch
Fiona Stuart pkhorsewatch@hotmail.com Tel:  01350 727116
 Stuart Fee feestuart@msn.com

No information received.
Dumfries and Galloway Horsewatch
Mona Parr Mparr2001@aol.com 

Horsebox Stolen
STOLEN FROM ANNAN approx 7pm last night. Gold Colour, VRM P791 BRM, MAN PARKWAY twin axle horse box. Name CHLOE SLATER sign written on front doors. This lorry was driven through a wooden gate to steal it so possibly some damage to rear lights. Please contact Dumfries and Galloway Police on 0845 600 5701

UK Horsewatch Alliance  www.ukhorsewatch.org.uk 
Stolen Horse Register	 www.stolenhorseregister.com
Farmkey Tel: 0870 870 7107	info@farmkey.co.uk 

Crime Prevention  Dont Be A Victim of Crime
www.ukhorsewatch.org.uk
The website of the UK Horsewatch Alliance www.rug-ID.co.uk Email info@rug-ID.co.uk for rug marking or contact Dee on 07747 467737
www.crimestoppers.co.uk Or call 0800 555 111 
www.smartwater.com	 Property Security
www.farmkey.com Call 0870 870 7107 www.freezemark.biz mary@freezemark.biz  for freeze marking for horses.
Saddleguard:  info@saddleguard.co.uk or call 01707-652577 or 07778-501915
www.equisecurity.co.uk I Dedicated to equestrian security  
www.icebands.org 
Rider and Horse Safety Crime Detection  Find Your Stolen Property 
TrailerWatch UK For trailer security, Tel 01206 337580 Fax 01206 337579
www.nfed.co.uk/horsewatch 
www.nfed.co.uk/hhwlogo
www.stolenhorseregister.com 
www.equinemarketwatch.org.uk 
Equine Market Watch Welfare
www.tracingequines.co.uk 
www.virtualbumblebee.co.uk     	Email info@virtualbumblebee.co.uk for Recovery Property
http://www.skywatchcivilairpatrol.org.uk/

Selection  Dont Be a Receiver of Stolen Goods  Check Before You Buy!
www.virtualbumblebee.co.uk info@virtualbumblebee.co.uk for Recovery Property
www.securedbydesign.com   		ACPO accredited Crime Prevention Associations &amp;  Firms 
The Equipment Register (TER)   	01225 464599  to check that item is not stolen 
http://www.norr.co.uk/police/    	The national off-road register for motorbikes &amp; quads. www.equinemarketwatch.org.uk  	Equine Market Watch Welfare
www.tracingequines.co.uk 
www.animalsonline.org.uk
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/northern_ireland/7407932.stm http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/essex/7373167.stm http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/north_yorkshire/7434372.stm http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/surrey/7431907.stm 

DERBYSHIRE HORSE RELATED CRIMES AND INCIDENTS
For 8th to 14th May 2009 inclusive.
Division	Reference	Date	Location	Details
A	Inc 737	8th May	Breaston Lane, RisleyReported:  Bottle thrown at horse whilst being ridden causing horse to fall.  No injuries sustained.
Outcome:  Offender known to rider, bottle recovered for evidence, officer investigating incident.
A	Inc 552	13th May	Church Street West, PinxtonReported:  Teenage lads throwing stones and other missiles at horses in a field.
Outcome:  Attended, no youths found in area.  Details passed to patrols to pay attention for recurrence.
A	Inc 192	9th May	Buxton Avenue, Heanor	Reported:  Two horses sat in informants garden.
Outcome:  Owner arrived to take them home.
B	Inc 636	12th May	Town Lane, Charlesworth	Reported:  Two horses out on road.
Outcome:  Owner attended to retrieve the horses.
B	CR 27314/09	11-12th May	Buxworth	Reported  Unknown make of white, twin axle Trailer stolen, contained generator and tools. Had no wheels.
Outcome  investigations continues- blood at scene for DNA tests.
B	Inc 740	11th May	Station Rd, Chapel-en-le-Frith	Reported:  Whilst horse owner was apologising to a lady who had been bitten (reported on 24-30 Apr bulletin, Inc 498) it transpired that the lady had approached the horse and was feeding it at the time.  The horse was not to blame for the incident but the owner still undertook to fence the horse off from the footpath.  During the apology the husband of the bitten lady threatened to shoot the horse or have it shot.
Outcome:  The man was visited by police and questioned about his intentions and comments which he said were not meant and said in the heat of the moment.

C	Inc 207	12th May	Weighbridge Rd, Shirebrook	Reported:  Concern for the welfare of a tethered pony which looked unhappy and nervous.
Outcome:  Attended.  Pony had access to water, was eating grass and appeared to be in good health and not distressed in any way.
C	CR 27313/09	5th-12th May	Far Lane, Barlow, Dronfield	Reported:  Lock forced on gate to stable yard.  Black and Yellow Bayhill Huntman trailer worth £1,500 and miscellaneous tack items worth £7000 stolen.
Outcome:  The injured party believes the stable yard owner has knowledge of who has taken the trailer.  The crime is currently under investigation.
D	No reports


----------



## Donkeymad (30 May 2009)

*cough* I think you might mean 29 May 2009


----------

